# Spec V Brembo rear brakes?



## 05SpecV (Jul 17, 2005)

I have a 05 Spec V with the Brembo brake package and was shocked when I found out that the package is only for the front brakes. I see that the 350Z and the G35 Coupe use the same Brembo calipers as the Spec V, and was wondering if anyone knows if I can install the rear Brembo brake calipers and rotors from the 350Z and G35 Coupe on my 05 Spec V?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I was pretty sure the brembos on the z and g35 are different..........and you don't really need the rear "brembos" as they're single piston probably identical to stock.....if they were 4 piston rears it _might_ make a difference.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

just to add, brembos arent really needed in the back, the brake bias is set towards the front anyway. The rears are nissan stockers. I have the brembo brake pacakge as well, no complaints other than brake dust, and finding rims with a supported offset sucks monkey doo doo :showpics:


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

You'll never overheat your rear brakes and them rears will last pretty much forever. I wouldn't lose a second of sleep over it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if this is performance, then dont bother. if this is for cosmetics, it will get expensive but it would probably look great.

a few guys have attempted to install the brembo front brakes on the rear of a spec v. obviously, this threw bias off the wall and failed.


----------

